# Thursday - Tummy Day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Inspired by lady Lola reclining, let's have some belly's up pictures:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

CUTE!!! I will try and get some pictures tonight!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL good - I've made a special space for your to post some Cricket pictures


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awwww - I especially love that white Inzi belly though 

Here is a Molly belly from the early days when I first had her 



and a rolling  belly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A young Ralph and ruby double belly shot!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's molly's tummy!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Adorable baby ruby belly! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Crickets shaved belly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Beautiful boos belly!! (RIP) - I love all my boo pics x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Here's molly's tummy!


Love Molly's spotty tummy!! How comfy is she on her diva couch?? She's like a queen!  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

2ndhandgal said:


> Awwww - I especially love that white Inzi belly though  QUOTE]
> 
> Did you notice poor Inzi was being bullied by Dot!
> 
> Some classic Dot bellies:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love Molly's spotty tummy!! How comfy is she on her diva couch?? She's like a queen!  x


I love Molly's spotty tummy too - almost as much as I love her legs


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> 2ndhandgal said:
> 
> 
> > Awwww - I especially love that white Inzi belly though  QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ps I promise LYD will get to Lizzie soon .....


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Sophie has a little baby potbelly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous poo bellies! Off I go to look for some... Don't have to go far


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love baby Sophie belly


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Love Inzi-poo's tummy pic 

And anyone who posts a chubby puppy tummy gets bonus points. Soooo cute!!

Here is my Tilly tummy pic - I'm surprised i don't have more, she's always rolling over for a tummy tickle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

After a shave down


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This one because Lola's face is hilarious at the site of baby Nina belly..


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Brilliant pictures one and all


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Last one of Nina...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fluffy floozy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures!!! Made my night. I've been busy trying to by s one way ticket for Ozzy to go live with Fergus!! He is being so fresh!!!
Jake is my belly boy


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Lovely photos - this is fun!

Check out Lola's laser eyes! Hope she was set for stun 

Here's a Poppy puppy pic and a more recent photo of her playing, but I hang my head in shame as I have very few belly photos. I will of course aim to rectify this.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't believe that this Poppy ever gets dirty - she is so clean and sweet looking


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola's face was priceless.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Shocked Lola is hilarious!


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Merlin being lazy in the garden



Having a nap in a chair


Haven't really got one of Bess but didn't want to leave her out so this is her chilling in the garden chair

Great photos from everyone, love to see lots of poo tummies


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Marzi said:


> Did you notice poor Inzi was being bullied by Dot!


Poor Inzi - I was so distracted by that lovely belly I had not noticed the attack at the other end  Chance sends her sympathy


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

cheating cos I have just put this onto a holiday pics thread but saves time...


loving all the other belly pics too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

PoppyLove said:


> Lovely photos - this is fun!
> 
> Check out Lola's laser eyes! Hope she was set for stun
> 
> ...





dmgalley said:


> Lola's face was priceless.





Grove said:


> Shocked Lola is hilarious!



Haha.. I know this was their first weekend together! 

Lola was experiencing the full brunt of puppy pin teeth round her ears and chops 

She wasn't best pleased! This is one of my ultimate favourite pics of them!


----------

